# Rear Bowtie Light



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. Now I may have to figure out if it's worth the water and rust risk drilling through my trunk to do this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Nice. Now I may have to figure out if it's worth the water and rust risk drilling through my trunk to do this.


Couldn't the wires go through the alignment pin holes? I'd manually align and sacrifice an alignment pin before I'd drill a new hole.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wasn't aware of those pinholes. Where are they?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I wasn't aware of those pinholes. Where are they?


I don't know exactly where they're at, but they'd be hidden behind the badge now. I was told that's why we can't de-badge the bowtie because we'd have holes left. I'm guessing they'd be for alignment pins. Excursion fender badges have the same type of thing. Basically the long Excursion badge had three little plastic pins protruding from the back about 1/2". They'd go into pre-drilled holes in the fenders. That way the people on the line could just peel off the backing paper, put those pins in the holes, and push it on- no need to watch closely to make it straight. It seems like they do that more with the bigger badges, because the Excursion smaller engine badges do not have alignment pins just like the Cruze and trim letters don't.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, the holes are already there.

Basically in the center area, there's a verticle hole where the pins fit at the top and the bottom of it. 

The LED bowtie does not have the pins that the OEM bowtie does, and has the wires exactly where the pinholes should be. Instead it gets wired through and is attached by the 3M tape. Your OEM bowtie then gets adhered to the front of the LED bowtie (again 3M). The most work you have to do is solder (if you want to do it cleanly) the wires to the License Plate lights.

Removing your bowtie off the car was the most difficult part. Everything after that is gravy. 
*
To anyone attempting this: Mark where your bowtie is originally located. You want to make sure that when putting it back on, it remains straight. *


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> *To anyone attempting this: Mark where your bowtie is originally located. You want to make sure that when putting it back on, it remains straight. *


Excellent tip.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Installed it last night. Looks great. Wired to the license plate light wire.
> View attachment 9475
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Where did you get it?


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yep just mine in the mail install soon. Wat was the best way to pop the badge off?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Love these things. I got a red one and wired it to the third brake light.

Nice install man


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Since I put the overlay I knew something like that would look really nice. Good job in getting it done.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I used fishing line to slowly cut away at the adhesive. My friend was also standing there using a blow dryer to heat the adhesive so that it would come off easier. Behind the bowtie is a narrow rectangle hole (the ends are rounded) that runs vertically. Wires go through there and then I wired it to the lights. 

Note: If you do this, the white wire (from the cars lights) is the + and the black/white wire is the -


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

nice thanks ill let you know how mine goes. i got white and red dual led one white for running lights and when you hit the brake it lights red.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is what it looks like behind the bowtie if anyone is wondering









from this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-pictures/1657-how-debadge-lots-pics.html


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Love these things. I got a red one and wired it to the third brake light.
> 
> Nice install man



I was thinking about doing that myself. How does it look/ Have a video?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Well the chinese part started flickering today, good thing they sent me two! So when i get around to installing it im going to place red LED's in there as well and wire them to the brake light. Maybe even throw a logic gate chip in there so its Red only while braking and white any other time.


----------

